
Microsoft is quietly recycling Outlook email accounts - fraqed
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2052586/microsoft-is-quietly-recycling-outlook-email-accounts.html
======
gafdlo
Looks like the journalist was too young to remember the day when Microsoft
announced this policy via email to everyone. I remember the days where I get
reminder emails on my secondary account to login. It was always in their terms
and conditions ever since. Certainly they didn't do this quietly. But yes,
they do this, unfortunately.

